# KiCad gives me asserts



## tingo (Jan 23, 2019)

When using KiCad (installed from ports), I'm getting asserts, like these

```
ASSERT INFO:
./include/wx/strvararg.h(456): assert "(argtype & (wxFormatStringSpecifier<T>::value)) == argtype" failed in wxArgNormalizer(): format specifier doesn't match argument type

BACKTRACE:
(null)
```
(see also attached screenshot 
). This is

```
root@kg-core1# pv kicad
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 930 packages found - done]
kicad-5.0.2_2,2             =  up-to-date with port
```
on

```
root@kg-core1# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 11.2-STABLE FreeBSD 11.2-STABLE #0 r342545: Thu Dec 27 00:29:46 CET 2018     root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Does anyone else get those messages?
(FWIW, I don't see these asserts when I'm using KiCad on Debian)


----------



## malavon (Jan 24, 2019)

It's been a while since I last used it, but I have seen these asserts as well.
I thought that I might have had to do with the fact that I was trying to open an old project that might have had corruption inside the files.
Not sure though, since I didn't follow up anything.


----------



## tingo (Jan 26, 2019)

In my case at least, it isn't related to old corrupted projects. Easily reproduced. Start a new project in KiCad, open Eeschema, add a few components, wire them up, the hit the save button - and then I get my first assert.


----------

